# TCM swap



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Specifically regarding swapping the TCM between vehicles...You can't. You can't swap a programmed module from one vehicle to another and program (using GM methods) to make it think it's always been I. That vehicle and belongs there.

Best case scenario the two vehicles are very close to each other and the module works, and the vehicle works, there just exists a VIN mismatch in the data of the module that harms nothing and is only noticeable when checking VINs with scan tool. This happens often when installing a salvage trans. Worst case scenario it bricks the car and requires .Ultiple module replacement.


----------



## Tracey62179 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Specifically regarding swapping the TCM between vehicles...You can't. You can't swap a programmed module from one vehicle to another and program (using GM methods) to make it think it's always been I. That vehicle and belongs there.
> 
> Best case scenario the two vehicles are very close to each other and the module works, and the vehicle works, there just exists a VIN mismatch in the data of the module that harms nothing and is only noticeable when checking VINs with scan tool. This happens often when installing a salvage trans. Worst case scenario it bricks the car and requires .Ultiple module replacement.


Had my car at GM dealership today... they told me that the TCM can be reprogrammed but they couldn’t guarantee the outcome (understandable), but they never said it couldn’t be done.


----------

